# Over 41 Million dollars in successfully Sold and Rented Timeshares!



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2019)

Topped 41 Million here in March!

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner, we continue to prove this month in and month out as owners find success selling and renting themselves right here on TUG!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awhile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check it out here:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


you can also see the new homepages for timeshare resales and timeshare rentals here:

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resales

https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals


----------



## DrQ (Mar 23, 2019)




----------

